# Best bars for Shimano 10 speed levers



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Saw this on the campy forum and got me wondering which handlebars are best for shimano levers. Love the group but just can't get my hands from hurting compared to campy levers. Any thoughts from previous trial and errors? I like a tight reach and flat transition.

Thanks


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

I like my FSA SLK compact bars. Shorter reach and drop than the standard. If you view my profile, I have a pic of my bike so you can look at the transition.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

ipaul said:


> Saw this on the campy forum and got me wondering which handlebars are best for shimano levers. Love the group but just can't get my hands from hurting compared to campy levers. Any thoughts from previous trial and errors? I like a tight reach and flat transition.
> 
> Thanks


When you say a tight reach are you referring to the reach from the the drops or the position in relation to the saddle? If it's in the drops, go to a Specialized dealer and ask them to order you their own wedges
they do all these in the UK so I'd be very suprised if they are not available elsewhere.

<table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td align="right" valign="top" width="20">







</td><td class="standardtext" align="left" valign="top">Specifically designed for Shimano STI brake levers</td></tr><tr><td align="right" valign="top" width="20">







</td><td class="standardtext" align="left" valign="top">2005-9001: Fits Ultegra (ST-6500/6501/6510) 9-speed levers.</td></tr><tr><td align="right" valign="top" width="20">







</td><td class="standardtext" align="left" valign="top">20mm reach adjustment. Fits 105 (ST-5500/5501/5510) 9-speed levers. 20mm reach adjustment</td></tr><tr><td align="right" valign="top" width="20">







</td><td class="standardtext" align="left" valign="top">2126-0100: Fits Ultegra (ST-6600/6603) 10-speed levers.</td></tr><tr><td align="right" valign="top" width="20">







</td><td class="standardtext" align="left" valign="top">15mm reach adjustment. Fits 105 (ST-5600) 10-speed levers.</td></tr><tr><td align="right" valign="top" width="20">







</td><td class="standardtext" align="left" valign="top">2126-0110: Fits Dura-Ace (ST-7800) 10-speed levers only.</td></tr><tr><td align="right" valign="top" width="20">







</td><td class="standardtext" align="left" valign="top">2126-0115: Fits Dura-Ace (ST-7801/7803) 10-speed levers only.</td></tr></tbody></table>A friend of mine had a problem with descending as his levers were too far away to brake comfortably. Now, problem solved!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

deda has made bars for campy ergos for a long time (work great) and I think their "supernatual" line is made for shimano, though I have never used them.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll look into both the fsa compacts as I've tried the supernaturals, but find the widths either too wide or too small. 

As for tight, I really just referring to the reach of the bar as well as a shallow drop. I see the new eastons slx-3s look close, but really didn't want carbon.

Paul


----------



## XCRDR (Feb 16, 2005)

I work with quite a few brands of bars, but I must say that I really like the shape of Ritchey bars with Shimano shifters...


----------



## Richard_Gozinya (Feb 28, 2008)

Any FSA compact. But Deda Super naturals are the best. they're made for the extra 7mm of reach the new STI's have.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

The Pro-LT bars are made by Shimano. Hard to find in the U.S. but easy here in Japan. Funny thing is there is a downward slope to the top of the drop which is identical to the Ritchey Classic (pro drop) bars. So you'd think this shape is optimum for Shimano, and that bars with little or no slope on the first half of the drop are for Campy hoods.

Strangely enough, the obscenely expensive Deda Campione bar ($400 retail) has the exact same drop shape of the Ritchey and Pro-LT. I don't think the bar is made in Italy anymore, but you'd think that bar is intended to be run with Campy. So I dunno :confused5:.


----------



## Richard_Gozinya (Feb 28, 2008)

You need something with a reach of 75-80mm. 10 speed sti's are 8mm longer than 9 speed sti's. that's why all these "compact" road bars have come out of the wood work. 90mm reach and you'll need a short stem. which will then have your knees hitting the bar.


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

"I work with quite a few brands of bars, but I must say that I really like the shape of Ritchey bars with Shimano shifters..."


i have to agree with that.i tried alot bars with my 6600/7800 levers and the Ritchey ergo bend are the best hands down.i your looking for an ergo bend bar.YMMV
the worst by far was the nitto noodle.


Scott


----------

